# Phelsuma grandis



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 5, 2008)

My first eggs of this species hatched yesterday, i'm very excited!


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2008)

Love their colors.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you, Rick!

I was very surprised when I saw the little things. The red in this species is very sort after.

Thanks again

Mikhail



Rick said:


> Love their colors.


----------



## coprex (Jun 10, 2008)

great colors !


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you, Cooper!



cooper said:


> great colors !


----------



## obregon562 (Jun 12, 2008)

gorgeous geckos man!

do you have pics of the parents? i love the stunning green! It's amazing!


----------



## sbugir (Aug 20, 2009)

Dude those are awesome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2009)

McHail, they are so cute, and I like the diapers their on too! Makes me want some.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!  Those are really cute! :wub: Shame on you for making me lust after more critters! :angry: First it was people posting pics of their chameleons, now this!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Cool man are you going to bring them to the rep expo in Nov if you get a both? And you should show them pics of your adults so we all see the differnts in the adults and the juveniles, real cool.[/SIZE]


----------



## colddigger (Aug 21, 2009)

they're beautiful, i love day geckos... actually i love virtually any gecko...  

i'm curious if necroing threads here is acceptable though... if MikhailsDinos is still active i'd like to see some photos of these guys as adults now since it's been over a year, unless they were sold... then i guess i would be out of luck eh?


----------

